
Effect of Chloroquine Diphosphate as Therapy for Patients with Coronavirus - pseudolus
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle/2765270
======
tomohawk
So, this treatment doesn't look so good for patients with severe cases, but
says nothing about non-severe cases.

> The preliminary findings of this study suggest that the higher CQ dosage
> should not be recommended for critically ill patients with COVID-19 because
> of its potential safety hazards, especially when taken concurrently with
> azithromycin and oseltamivir. These findings cannot be extrapolated to
> patients with nonsevere COVID-19.

From Dr Raoult's study, we see almost the same claim, except that there are
good observed results for non-severe cases:

> The HCQ-AZ combination, when started immediately after diagnosis, is a safe
> and efficient treatment for COVID-19, with a mortality rate of 0.5%,in
> elderlypatients. It avoidsworsening and clearsvirus persistence and
> contagiosity in most cases

[https://www.mediterranee-infection.com/wp-
content/uploads/20...](https://www.mediterranee-infection.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/04/Abstract_Raoult_EarlyTrtCovid19_09042020_vD1v.pdf)

So, this appears to verify a claim in Dr Raoult's study.

